# Where did you get your Username from?



## Bombsii

Darkarmour: Fitted the Avatar, plus I love Dark Suit Samus

Cadet: My Wii and DS username.


----------



## Registeel

Regi...Registeel...

He's my favourite pokemon and I am one, duh.


----------



## Seritinajii

How do you type with six fingers?

Seritinajii - 
Okay, so you know Neopets? A long time ago, I think I saw someone's Neopet called Seritinajii. And I just loved that name. So I used it. But whenever I search on Neopets for "Seritinajii", I get the pet that I made myself. Which is strange, because I was pretty sure it was there. So maybe Seritinajii wasn't from Neopets.

Sui - 
It kinda means "water" in Japanese, but it's a prefix. It's kinda like "hydro".

♪♫☼~Eternal Harvest~☼♫♪ -
The name of a nice song I know, from Final Fantasy, apparently. (which I don't have.) The symbols are alt-13, alt-14, and alt-15.

SUN CHIPS! :D - 
Before I left, which was before the forums were wiped, Furret had a thread about how he was changing name of people for fun. I got this, probably because of the ☼ in Eternal Harvest.

I think once I used Porygon.


----------



## Registeel

Seritinajii said:


> How do you type with six fingers?.


I'm just glad i'm not a Regirock.


----------



## Dewgong

You know that funny thing called DEWGONG

...Midnight called me Dewgongeru as a punishment once, and it just kind of stuck.

I'm tired of it though.


----------



## Abwayax

well you see

check out this URL to my profile page

http://dragonflycave.com/forums/member.php?u=100

yeah, that probably explains it


----------



## Flora

Flora and Ashes: Ash fangirl, always will be.  Flora's a constantly used roelplaying name of mine.

Queen of Hyper Squirrels: ...I'm pretty sure this had to do with Pachirisu.


----------



## Not Meowth

My name is Mike.

I'm a foxhog.

But "the" took me _hours_ to come up with.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett = A (my favourite letter) + Cr*i*mson (with the "i" turned into a "y". At one point, it was spelled "Arilett", my favourite colour is red) + Sca*rlet* (with another "t" added at the end, to make it look nice. And yes, I still love all things red~) So basically, Arylett means red or something. I love red~!

Charnoa = (It's my Secret Middle Name) Ri*noa* + some random "Char" added at the beginning, because I wanted it to begin with the letter "C". (Or maybe because Cirrus told me one time I look like a Charlotte, like I should be called Charlotte or something. Yeah! I think that's it. From *Char*lotte~)

Dawnsborough = Dawn (a very pretty time of day, I love dawn) + Gains*borough* (from Aerith Gainsborough, who is an awesomenocity character in Final Fantasy VII. I just really liked her last name, so I took part of it off.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

When I was a Runescape geek, I wanted the name Vector*. But it was taken. So I put 428 at the end 'cause 4*2=8, easy to remember, right? So when I came here, I replaced Vector with Blastoise. 

*not my real name


----------



## ColorBlind

*stella:*
The username stella came from me trying to name my fursona something in Italian.  I had to use a translator.  At the time I was really obsessing over Italy and I wanted something to remember it.  So I chose the name star, used a translator, and it became stella.

*freelymew*
My name freelymew was just something I randomly made when I joined my first forum.  I was ten at that time and didn't care what I was called.  Mew is my favorite Pokémon and I wanted something to go with it.  I automatically had the feeling that the actual "Mew" was take.

*stolnwelasv*
It's supposed to be an anagram for Stella V. Snow.  My fursona's full name.  The V being the first letter of my real name.  I was trying to create a Yahoo ID that wasn't taken and didn't have numbers.  So this is what I came up with.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Gains*borough* (from Aerith Gainsborough, who is an awesomenocity character in Final Fantasy VII. I just really liked her last name, so I took part of it off.)


Wait Aeris/th's last name was Gainsborough? Huh. Reminds me of Serge Gainsbourg :v

Anyway, Strangy comes from Strangelife which is this crusty old comic I used to draw when I was like ten. I use it hardly anywhere now but it's a decent name, I guess.

Vladimir Putin's LJ because, I don't know, I have an unhealthy thing for Putin.
Sad I couldn't fit the actual word 'Livejournal' in there though ):

I also use Kiss me Hardy! in some places. Those were some* of the last words  Admiral Nelson uttered and because of a great History book I own that sentence has never left my head.
* 



Spoiler: long, boring, sleep-deprived history mini-rant



(Hardy did kiss him on the cheek, then on the forehead. Since Nelson was sort of drifting in and out of consciousness he was all 'what who is it oh it's you hardy, god bless'. Then he managed to pull himself together and say 'Thank God, I did my duty (i.e. defended my country)' or something to that effect. His final words were 'fan, fan ... rub, rub ... drink, drink'.
Yeah.)


----------



## surskitty

surskit + skitty in lowercase because I can

I've hated surskit and skitty for ages but I was tired and amused by changing 'k' to 'h'.


Schtolteheim Reinbach III due to Suikoden; Floop due to a sound effect I thought was amazing at some point or another for a dripping faucet I saw in the licensed FMA manga at some point or another.


----------



## Zhorken

My friend and I were coming up with names while trampolining when I was about ten.  She decided I should be "Jorkin"; I tweaked it because I love the 'Zh' sound and written letter combination, and the 'e' looks better than the 'i'.


----------



## PichuK

Me, 8 years old: "Pichu is pretty neat. Though that's kinda boring." 
And the letter 'K' was added on the end.


----------



## Noctowl

I just typed it in. For my new name (Frickish), I typed in random letters and got a name. XD


----------



## S.K

Most people wonder. I honestly don't know, I think its what I want my auto-biography to be called.

Other than that, it just sounded good


----------



## Murkrow

Murkrow - Guess

Rasrap Smurf - A misspelling of a misspelling of a misspelling of a misspelling of a misspelling of a misspelling of a misspelling of a question that I can't remember that I kept asking someone over MSN.



surskitty said:


> surskit + skitty in lowercase because I can


It's not fair. Every single time I see a surskit in the games, I keep thinking something's missing from its name >:(


----------



## Zeph

Murkrow said:


> It's not fair. Every single time I see a surskit in the games, I keep thinking something's missing from its name >:(


Me too.


Uh, I love the words Zephyr and Zephyrous, and my username on the old forums was Castform. Because it was favourite Pokémon at that time. I kept it similar to the old ones so people would still know who I am (As in 'Oh that annoying one that used to sing songs at every occasion')


----------



## surskitty

Murkrow said:


> It's not fair. Every single time I see a surskit in the games, I keep thinking something's missing from its name >:(


At least they're really freaking rare so you'll never see one!

damn I hate surskit and skitty





Zephyrous Castform said:


> (As in 'Oh that annoying one that used to sing songs at every occasion')


pah you are much less annoying now


----------



## Zeph

surskitty said:


> pah you are much less annoying now


That's good to hear.

Still at least slightly annoying though, yes?


----------



## surskitty

Yes, but so is everyone.


----------



## spaekle

*Spaekle* - I was typing "sparkle", hit the E instead of the R, thought 'hey, that sounds pretty cool!' and started using it as a username. 

*Oddberry* - the 'Odd' part comes from Oddish, and the 'Berry' comes from my old name 'BlueberryPoffin'. 

:V


----------



## Murkrowfeather

To quote one of my old user titles, "It's a feather. From a Murkrow."


----------



## Evolutionary

From my two favorite Pokemon. Yeah, I'm not very creative and I can think of other usernames but this one has stuck and if I do change I have a banner saying EeveeSkitty on it and an avatar with it and...you know. Long sentence~


----------



## Murkrow

Murkrowfeather said:


> To quote one of my old user titles, "It's a feather. From a Murkrow."


I bet you wanted mine :P

Sorry if you did


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Murkrow said:


> I bet you wanted mine :P
> 
> Sorry if you did


 Very much so. D:< But Murkrowfeather sort of grew on me.


----------



## Jester

From my favorite time of day~

I normally use "Angelo chronos" Though. For reasons that i will tell if someone asks.


----------



## Minka_Glameow

Minka: I name i made up as a last name for one of my japanese fan fic characters i was gonna put in a story. never did though.

Glameow: I was gonna put Purugly but Minka_Purugly didnt sound as good. and glameow's just as good. and plus i had just caught a glameow b4 i made this, so, yeah.


----------



## ultraviolet

Admiration. Also it sounds cool.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I've been using the name *Kai* all over the internet since I was around 11. It just.. sort of stuck to me. Also, when I joined here first, I went by the name of *Phantom Kai*, as Phantom was the name of my WiFi group.

Damn, I aught to arrange a WiFi meeting for Team Phantom.


----------



## Harlequin

I like the sound of "Harlequin." I use HelloClarice in some places, though.

from when Lector says "Good evening, Clarice." to Clarice. Except "HelloClarice" sounds better than "GoodEveningClarice."


----------



## Pig-serpent

I love spoinks (and all pigs) and shiny versons have better colors.


----------



## Erif

My name's Erik, subtract the 'K' and add the 'F'. Plus it's Fire spelled backwards, 'cause I have a fire that won't stop burnin' for you bby. <3


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Well, my name's Lucas. And 755 is a special number to me, because it relates to something that I can't tell you, in case you're a stalker.


----------



## Philly

Phillip is part if my last name, I is my first initial and I am an only child so 1.  I know Lucas' secret #.  But I won't tell either.


----------



## Arcanine

Nuff' said.


----------



## Ayame

I like flowers, especially irises.  Ayame is iris in Japanese, so it's a decent nickname.  A little too Japanese, but I don't dislike it.  
People assume that I like Fruits Basket, but I've never read more than a page or two.


----------



## Zuu

yuuwhatever_noonecares - weeaboo

desu - weeaboo

dezz'uu - the darkest, most evil grimoires crackling with pure unadulterated spite that are hidden in the tombs hidden seven miles beneath the earth, where the sun has never shined and never will, where the dead make their homes and eat their meals. [i made the s into a double z, added a u, and stuck in an apostrophe for that meaningless fantasy flare.]


----------



## Dannichu

Danni(elle) + (Pika)chu

I really love it though; it's been a name I've used both on and offline since I was about 11. 
It's easy to spell and pronounce, has no numbers or punctuation, doesn't get shortened to anything annoying and it's rarely taken :D


----------



## Taliax

Taliax is Latia mixed up with an x added. My friend plays kingdom hearts =3


----------



## Shiny Grimer

On the old vBulletin forum, there was this thing where people changed their own names.

One of the names Furret had was ... . I thought that was neat and stole it for myself.

My old name, LynxRunner, come out of thinking of a random animal and a random activity. GoldYoshi came from my email (I had no idea what to make my email).


----------



## Spoon

I like food utensils, and the sound of their names o.o; Somehow, I thought I'd be a good username, and it stuck.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

Involuntary Twitch came on a whim one day at MHR. There was a namechange feature that everyone was spamming on, and I was sitting before it one day and I was just like, OHSNAP Involuntary Twitch would be like an awesome name because it has like 6 syllables which automatically commands respect. I then became IT at PMF, too, and shortly thereafter I joined here and it was my name.

My other name, Zephyr, was what I used at my first ever forum (MHF) when I was 10 or 11 or so, because I was the only person I knew that could actually spell it. This proved to be true when everyone started calling me "Zepher" and I was all like lolfail. At Pokecommunity (which was the first really really big forum I joined, although MHF was pretty large too), since the name Zephyr was already taken I just tacked my favorite Pokemon, Plusle, onto the end of it. It remains that to this day.

I've had a few other names fleetingly-- MirrorImage (in which I went undercover and RPed with my IRL friends on Nutrinopets and THEY NEVER KNEW HAHA), Praseodymium (my join-name for MHR and a couple other fleeting attempts which failed; it's just a reserve name) and Pookah (which is my name on the Amber forums. Not that it matters really, since the admins change each other's names all the time. =P)

k thats my lifestory


----------



## Pikachu

Um... Pikachu? I got my username from Pikachu!
Yeah...


----------



## Autumn

I was obsessed with Warriors (still am :x) back when I made the name Leafpool before the crash, and Leafpool was my favorite cat, so it just seemed like a logical conclusion. :P

There was also the fact that my favorite Pokémon at the time was Leafeon, so "mixing" the two would just leave... Leafpool. Hmm. It's become more about the cat than the Pokémon recently, though (the brown cat you see in my avatar is Leafpool from a Russian Warriors cover).

That and it also reflects how I've become less of a n00b and an idiot, since the two names I used at the time I was a n00b were ZigZag and Crystalline Pikachu, both of which aren't that respect-worthy, but I like to think Leafpool is. :/


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Usually go by Phoenixsong, which I first came up with when re-registering at TPM back in 2003. Dragons are my favorite mythical creatures and I was going to go with "Dragonsong", but I figured that it didn't flow very nicely and so just went with "Phoenixsong" off the top of my head. And the rest, as they say, no one cares about.

Current name is from the ToS character. I want to change it back or to something else, but I've gotten used to it :/ I'm so old and set in my ways, blah. *waves cane*


----------



## Zora of Termina

Oh this is an easy one.

Zora (first name, also the name of a certain race in the LoZ games that happens to be my favorite one for various reasons) 
+ of 
+ Termina (World in Zelda that was awesome from what I played of MM)


I also go by AntipathicZora (that's what I register as at most places now, actually), which came about because one of my vocabulary words was "Antipathy", which means dislike for something or somebody, and I thought it was a cool word and used it. So yeah.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Dragonclaw - Pokemon attack that was first thing I thought of when joining something else. I then used it here and somewhere else.


----------



## Celestial Blade

One of Susanoomon's attacks in Digimon.


----------



## greategret

In third grade, I did a research report and made a sculpture of a great egret, a bird that lives in wetlands near the coast. Then, I noticed that great egret used the letters g, r, e, and t twice and I could type it with one hand.


----------



## Darksong

My username was the name of my old Pokesona. But I have a different one now, and I'm thinking of changing my username at one point...

My favorite ones that I've used here, though, were Tangled Feet (Kept it for a while) and Umbreon25, my first.


----------



## Retsu

Furret = self-explanatory
Furretsu = Furret + desu, combined because Verne was lazy
Retsu = shortened Furretsu because Verne was even more lazy


----------



## S.K

Its a discreet thing that you need to work out for yourself, and no, it is *not* rude


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I was doodling Linoones one day, then I realized that they are awesome. So I thought, "why not name myself Linoone?" 

And I did. But I thought that it was kinda boring to just be Linoone, so I tacked a "Crazy" in front of it. 

Linoones are awesome.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Quagsires are cool, and for some reason I thought they would be even cooler if they were coloured gold.

and no caps or spaces because they suck.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

ライチュウ is the Japanese for Raichu. Not many people know it without having to look it up and I like being unique so... yeah.


----------



## Lili

On the old forums, I was completely unoriginal and just selected my three favorite Pokemon at the time. When the forums crashed and when I signed-up again, I just thought that everyone would remember me better if I used my old username. However, I now think that I should get it changed to UmberLioness or NightDaemon or DemonFlower.

UmberLioness= My favorite Pokemon now, Umbreon, and my favorite animal, a lion, combined. It's also my Neopets username.

NightDaemon= It turns out my name is a form of Lilith, which in Arabic means 'of the night' or 'night demon'.

DemonFlower= My name is also a form of Lilian, which in Latin means 'lily flower'. I just combined the Arabic and Latin meanings of my name.


----------



## Retsu

ライチュウ;184729 said:
			
		

> ライチュウ is the Japanese for Raichu. Not many people know it without having to look it up and I like being unique so... yeah.


I hate to break it to you, but _Japanese names are not unique_.


----------



## Ayame

Retsu said:


> I hate to break it to you, but _Japanese names are not unique_.


Seconded.  I am guilty of this.  There are hundreds of people who like the name Ayame out there. D:


----------



## Bk_Enteimon

I like both Pokemon and digimon so I picked a pokemon I liked and then thought up two things "Totally Digimon";
Bk. is the common Digimon abreviation for Black, and all the toughest and coolest Digimon are "Black" something or other.

Mon- all Digimon end in Mon...!

Hence "Bk_Enteimon"... not Burger King... XS


----------



## GengarsGhost

I am obsessed with irony and the pokemon gengar, I made my username a mix of both. :D


----------



## PK

Nowhere in particular, but I think I was influenced by SSBM.


----------



## S.K

PK BLUE said:


> Nowhere in particular, but I think I was influenced by SSBM.


what? PK Thunder?

Mine is one you gotta work out for yourself. Not rude, but very,very clever.:dead:


----------



## nothing to see here

It's just "The Garbanzo Bean" in Spanish.

Probably should've been "Señor Garbanzo," but that seemed just a bit too long... so I used "El Garbanzo" instead.


----------



## PK

S.K said:


> what? PK Thunder?


Exaaactly.


----------



## Mad MOAI

If I still had my old website I would be able to think of them all.

Mewtwono150: huge Mewtwo fan back then.
I think it was Flaming Ninja after that: I got the idea from a Rock Lee picture I found on the internet and put a funny caption on it. The username made me think of a person on fire.
Seadra: New favorite Pokemon.
Suicune Water: Suicune was taken :(
Toph: Favorite Avatar character.
Metallic Deoxys: I had just figured out how to make Metallic Pokemon, and I started with Deoxys and then male Nidoran.
Cryptica: I made a character out of the sprite, and Cryptica was its username.

Other places:
"Bullet Bill" and "Dry Bowser": Mario Kart Wii.

Now when I sign up for a site my username is almost always "rocklee86."


----------



## Vyraura

Vyra: A corruption of a name with particular significance
Aura: A cool word that you should know the meaning of

Both start and end in A. So it's a very easy word construction.


----------



## see ya

Well...the pokemon. At the time I made this account, I was obsessed with him. I still love him, but I don't use him in battle as much. And I didn't feel like using my normal forum name.

Almost everywhere else I'm Dynamite Spoony, a mix of Dynamite Headdy (an awesome and vastly underrated platformer for the Genesis) and the phrase "You spoony bard!" from FF4. I just thought it had a nice ring to it.


----------



## Evolutionary

Skymin said:


> "You spoony bard!" from FF4. I just thought it had a nice ring to it.


FF4 is liek one of my favorite of the FF series! You spoony bard is the awesomestness quote.


----------



## MAYH

opeth album well actually opeth got it from a comus song


----------



## shadow_lugia

I got my name from my favorite Pokemon, obviously :D

...With an underscore and all-lowercase letters to make it more username-y.

And I've never changed it since~


----------



## Ramsie

A long time ago I was known as hermionelily somewhere. It was after two of my favorite Harry Potter characters. Then when I got e-mail around 13 I pick hermioneapple. Hermione- Harry Potter character. Apple- I like apples.

When I first came here before the forum crash I was arieswolf. Aries= my sun sign in Western astrology Wolf= favorite animal. I then later capitalized the A. One day though I was reading a horoscope and saw it somehow referred to as Ramsie. And I thought, "Huh... Ramsie..." Some places I'm known as Ramsie Wolf or Ramsie F Wolf. The wolf part comes from arieswolf and the F comes from the first letter of my name. Though on last.fm it's ramsie_wolf because... I wanted it lowercase and an underscore...


----------



## EspeonUmbreon

My 2 most favourite pokemon ever

Eevee_Powa: My old forum username. I liked Eevees and i just felt like adding 'Powa' on the end.


----------



## Vespiform

I don't know, I think I found the picture in my sig first and based it on that.


----------



## Alexi

Alexi: Both part of my name and the name of my character. Some places I add 8945 to the end of it due to the name being taken. It was a random number I came up with in 8th grade, and only later realized that 8 + 5= 13 and 9 + 4 = 13 (favourite number~)

Hizzy: A nickname I got in 8th grade, 'cause I'm a hippie. X3

Stupidbutthead11111: My YIM got hacked and, when I was making my new YID, I was in a bad mood. D: But it stuck, so hey.

EDIT: 

Dittoman: A character a friend made based of me. XD


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon

Shyguy- the Pokemon: I'm shy in person and I like pokemon.

Smeargle the Porygon (EV Forums): I like to sprite, which is art, which is what Smeargle stands for. It is also technology, which is what Porygon stands for.


----------



## H20firefly

was, is, and always will be (unless i can think of something else as cool) H20firefly

H20 - well, when i first thought of the username i used it on club penguin (years ago) which is a crappy online RPG where you play a penguin that has loads of furry balls as pets called puffles. despite it's crappyness it's still the top game on miniclip
i was thinking water for some reason, then i thought about what i learned in school of what water is called, and wrote that

zero at the end of H20 - i bet hardly any of you even noticed this but the O in H20 is a zero, why? because i was too lazy to press the key below zero when my finger was hovering over 0

firefly - after the whole H20 thing i decided to make it contradict it somehow, i though fire, but H20fire sounded wierd, it needed something else. i thought of the awesome animal firefly, and 5 minutes later it became the rest of my username


----------



## Pook

Game and Watch is the name of the handheld series i used to play when I grew up.

GW is a lazier form


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Flametail...

I don't know how long ago I thought of the name, but I've liked it for a goodly amount of time. On my very first forum (-ish thing), the SFBookcase section for Warriors, the name Flametail was already taken, so I became Rosetail. But Flametail's just always been my real Warriors name, and if anyone called it (or "Flame" or "Flamey" for that matter) out I'd be sure to respond. I can't really imagine being known as anything else--except for Firestar's Legacy, as that's my YouTube name (although I can't for the life of me figure out why my fingers typed that), but I ask people there to call me Flametail.

... Actually, if I'd been thinking, I would've made my username Flametail von Karma on here--I've decided that's my official intahnetz name--but I suppose it's a bit late to fix that now.


----------



## Shiranui

Shiranui was the wolf incarnation of the Japanese sun goddess Amaterasu a century prior to the events in Okami.

and i though it sounded cool and usually Ragnarok is taken so i was like "k let's do that"

tl;dr i'm uncreative and fail at names so i take them from stuff


----------



## IcySapphire

Icy-the state of having ice or conditions favorable to create ice.
Sapphire-a deep blue stone, the Gen III version I own.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> ... Actually, if I'd been thinking, I would've made my username Flametail von Karma on here--I've decided that's my official intahnetz name--but I suppose it's a bit late to fix that now.


I think you can ask the admins (and maybe mods) to change your name for you (but if you did that I've have to become either Lakestorm/Lakey Wright and I'm quite happy with Leafpool Dx).


----------



## surskitty

Don't bother asking mods.


----------



## Daigonite

My username is a combonation of Daigo, Steven Stone's Japanese name and Granite.

Not Dragonite.

Ugh. No.

If you're curious, Charon the Ferryman, a common name of mine on other forums, is derived from a character in a manga I wrote named Charon, not from either Greek Myth's Charon or TLA's Charon.

I wanted to use the name Charon (without the Ferryman part), but it didn't work out on this one forum so I added the Ferryman part as well. Thus my sig is born. =D

Also, my deviantart account is Daigonite, mainly because it's my most recent username. My oldest is Thenumber1, I think, when I used to go on Pikasurf forums way back in 2004.


----------



## Charizard Morph

Charizard Morph: I'm obsessed with pokemorphs, and Charizard is my favorite pokemon.

A few other places i've used Rose or Rose and Fang cause it's the name of one of the chericters in my fanfic, and the name of my fanfic. But i usually just use Charizard Morph.


----------



## Dragon

Dragons are awesome. 

The end. 

BUT as some of you might know, it used to be XDragonFireX. Dragon=awesome, Fire=my friend's favourite type. The Xs are... because it makes the username available sometimes...


----------



## Creation

My username is based on a book. Plus it sounds unique. I'm thinking of changing it to Human Anatomy.


----------



## Enekuro

Its my nickname, I thought of it when I was 10 and i've used it for everything since, it just stuck.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Well Smithy is my name, no really. And its kinda formed over the years.


----------



## Minish

Cirrus is from my favourite type of cloud, the, er... cirrus cloud. I have no idea why I chose it, but I felt I really needed a new internet alias and somehow chose it. And I still like it. :3 Which is a surprise for me.

Minish was from Zelda: The Minish Cap, which I got for Christmas 2004. And I was just starting to use forums, and didn't know what to register as and looked across at my new game~ (I don't do this anymore from horrifying memories; I bought a 'Tribal' SP and then called myself _TribalWolven_ don't shoot me don't shoot me D:)


----------



## Felidire

About 4 or 5 years ago, I strung a bunch of words together in an attempt to make a name that would be unique and only used by me. ,,xD

Fel, Felid, Felidae, Feline, Dire, Ire, ect. (I liked cats, and.. sinister-ness.)
It was meant to be pronounced {Fel'n'dire/Felin'dire} as in _"Fel and Dire._" But I quickly got the nickname Feli, (which I personally think makes me sound kinda gay), but I don't mind.

..I also wear a tungsten carbide wedding band on my right hand with "Felidire" ingraved in it, rofl. 
If anyone finds someone using nmah name, slap them for me. xP


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

Ryu is japanese for dragon, so i'm Dragon Tyruka


----------



## DonKarasuMan

A portmanteau of 'Donkarasu', the Japanese name for Honchkrow and the Karasuman.


----------



## Minish

Felidire said:


> (which I personally think makes me sound kinda gay)


*wonders how this can happen*


----------



## Dewgong

If I remember correctly, the registration spam filter thing was asking me what the pokemon was, and it was a Dewgong... and then I decided it would be cool to be a Dewgong.

Which I don't like now.


----------



## Kitsune

Kitsune is Japanese for Nine Tails, the fox spirit.

...Or it could just be for fox spirit xD


----------



## surskitty

Kitsune said:


> Kitsune is Japanese for Nine Tails, the fox spirit.
> 
> ...Or it could just be for fox spirit xD


... why would you call yourself 'kitsune' when you're apparently unaware that it means 'fox'?  Not 'fox spirit', not 'nine tails', just 'fox'.


----------



## Alakazam

Mine is the name of my favourite Pokemon.


----------



## Eclipse

Eclipse, is well, an eclipse.
I used it first since the vBulletin move, and back then I hated the world and parents didn't love me. (lol)

I would change it, but it stuck. xD


----------



## Rossymore

My username comes from an original username which I used in PFU and that was rossomore. A username that I got from my older sister who sometimes called me in birthday cards: Rossomore Montgomery III.
Other nicknames I have used are Rossymore, a username I seem to use in forums that had ASB's, Esprix, a username I use in two other forums (one of which is Bulbagarden), Espeomoon I use in Serebii and Rossamore I/II/III/IV which I used in four forums that where made by a friend of mine called Mudkip 11 and others which are Crosspeice and Severity, both of which I have in two different forums but never posted in.

Those are all the usernames I have used!


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Raikou- Because that pokemon's my favorite.

The "Exo" part is actually a little more complicated that (And no, it's not because it makes the name sound cool.) Several years ago, some friends of mine and I were watching the pokemon movie with Jirachi. When that giant, mutant Groudon came out one of my friends said: "Is that... _Exo-Groudon?_." We could never figure out what he meant. When I registered on a different forum, I remembered that little incident, put that into my name, and it's stuck ever since.


----------



## Mr. Person

Claydol girl said:


> Furret = self-explanatory
> Furretsu = Furret + desu, combined because Verne was lazy
> Retsu = shortened Furretsu because Verne was even more lazy


What about AK?

Anyway because I'm not a robot.


----------



## Sunnybeam

Aqua059 - This was the name I first used online.  Had to do with my first-ever fanfiction, which SUCKED.  All of the characters were terrible...except two.  Lugia and Scorch-the-Arcanine.  That last one, for strange plot reasons, had blue stripes and a secondary Water typing - over time, the explanation became "he's a Delta Species."  He was kinda my muse, that one character that represented me.  And so I used the name AquaArcanine on SPPf (I used that account once and forgot about it, I think.)  Somehow, that name was taken on FFnet when I registered there, so voila - Aqua059.

Near the end of 2008, I underwent a serious personality shift, probably just me growing up.  And so I chose a new username, to reflect the new me.

Sunnybeam - Well, once, I was asked what Pokemon best reflects my personality.  After much thought, I replied with "Cherrim."  And with Charrim's ability and what-not, the Sunnybeam strategy is a wonderful thing for Cherrim...and here I am now.


----------



## Callisto

Something called randomly-pick-a-page-on-wikipedia-and-think-hey-this-is-a-nice-name-and-BAM-cool-name

Vaporeon~: I think I was drunk when I thought that up.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mewtwo=I was crazed with Mewtwo at the time
Mewtoo=Mewtwo was taken on PE2K
Mystarious=Basically a typo of mysterious. It stuck, and I use it everywhere EXCEPT the above and below:
Miss Kitty=My DS username
Mysti=My SSBB username
Myskitti=Runescape. Mystarious, Mewtwo, and Miss Kitty were taken. So I combined Mysti with Miss Kitty, and there you go!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Hmm.
Well..
NewbieWartortle-I was watching Scrubs. Newbie+Wartortle. All smooshed because I may have been drunk. Same goes for ScooterWartortle. Man, did I ever abuse that name-changer.

RandomTyphoon-Now, this is one of the few usernames I like. I remember, in a conversation with a member who I'm not even sure is on here anymore, I called myself "Random Oddball." After the forum-crash, I wanted to start out fresh. Remebering this incident, I started out with Random. For "Typhoon," I wanted something with water.


----------



## Tailsy

I don't talk about that.


----------



## Rai-CH

Rai(chu) + Chao.

Raichu because it's my favourite Pokemon and Chao because back when I first created the username (around 2006 or 2007) I loved Chao.


----------



## celebi

celebi = my favorite pokemon.thats  why i chose the username celebi


----------



## Alxprit

Latiaslord - To show that I laked Latias and also that I was a boy.
Alxprit - Check the fake pokemon thread. He's my creation.


----------



## Flora

Ooh, forgot one:

*FuroraKaijin:  *Used in stupid places that don't allow spaces.  It's just "Flora" and "Ash" translated into Japanese.  Nothin' special.

Someday I AM gonna use Mistress of Flowers and Burnt Stuff, though.


----------



## surskitty

I don't think that's translated.


----------



## Cloaked

My username is a reference to my avatar and a tribute to my favourite poster on another forum.  The avatar is from a webcomic called 'Charby the Vampirate'.  Look it up if you feel like it, and see if you can guess which character it is.  Beware of the early art; it bites.

I won't tell you the name of the other forum I frequent still, or the name of the poster I admire: both of us enjoy our privacy.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Maywhite-I was obsessed with may at the time of the creation of the name,white because thats what jack choose as his fake last name(He is my bro)

Pinestar:Pine because I dunno,star because of the warriors books


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

At school I'm famous for being unknown. I don't talk unless I'm with friends or really ticked. Nobody there really knows who I am, half don't even know my real name. XD
Thus I'm notoriouse for being an unknown.


----------



## Flora

surskitty said:


> I don't think that's translated.


Eh, I have no clue, to be honest.  I putit through a translator, so...^^;


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch

"Crunch" was taken. Apparently, so was "Crispy Crunch." So I went with "Chewy the Crispy Crunch."


----------



## sagefo

mine is a shortened conbination of my first and last names.


----------

